# Shore Diving for Lions



## ZW47 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello,

I am new to the group and will be in Pensacola for around 10 days (Sept 3-12) for a wedding and visiting the area. I never leave home without my Hawaiian and would like to know if there are any spots to dive/snorkel from shore for Lionfish or any other near shore structures that are <20ft. I will not be bringing dive equipment with me but will rent / charter if there arent any other options.

Thanks in advance,

ZW47


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I have not heard if the near shore reefs are holding Lionfish yet.
I am sure that if they were, they would be shot as soon as they are seen.

A Charter Dive Trip would surly get you on all you wanted to kill.

Captain Dalton is a buddy of mine as seen here:

http://www.duesouthcustomcharters.com/index.html


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Better bring dv gear no lionfish close to shore. Charter one of the lionfish killing boats. A couple are on PFF.


----------



## mysticfishermen (Jul 29, 2016)

I AGREE WITH THE OTHER POST I Live and freedive spearfish in Pensacola Florida and I can tell you that it's very very very slim pickings inshore and there are a few spots but very hush hush in Pensacola .the few places that you could even shoot have mostly junk fish and get heavily crowded. as for lionfish in Shore I've seen one in the last few years on the snorkeling reef and that was after a big storm they tend to hold up on deeper wrecks .that's were I usually get them Pensacola doesn't have much bottom inshore. sorry I don't have better news for yah pcola is pretty strict on spearing of any kind inshore. I know niuhi dive charters does lion fish Charters out of Pensacola there cool people if you don't want to get a charter my best advice to you is to Head East towards Destin/ Navarre way or Head West towards Alabama there's a bunch of good guys and shops over there that can help put you on some fish. I freedive spearfish but if u rent dive gear and hit a charter u will deff get um good luck and welcome DIVE DEEP AND STAY SAFE 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ZW47 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up guys! I will check into a charter then...


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

In the past a few small lionfish have been harvested from the snorkeling reefs this time of year, just east of Portofino.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I would head east Into destin IMO


----------

